# Pic of the year



## mr. holden wood

With the end of the year gettin near id like to end it with friendly comp. Post a Pic from any year I don't care. Winner gets his choose of any cheap canned six pack autographed by me mr holden wood. Ill start.View attachment 209134


----------



## defensiblespace

View attachment 209152


----------



## deevo

This one says it all! From an insurance job I did 3 weeks ago, tree took out 2 cars and landed on houses roof.


----------



## deevo

This was the tree that failed and landed on the cars/house


----------



## tree MDS

View attachment 209161


----------



## sgreanbeans

defensiblespace said:


> View attachment 209152



All, so far anyway, are really cool! Good Idea HW! This one is bad azz!


----------



## superjunior




----------



## RVALUE

This is a neat thread.


----------



## tree MDS

There's just too many this year sinse the storm...
View attachment 209163


----------



## Grace Tree

Blame God for this one.
View attachment 209165

Blame me for this one. Ouch!
View attachment 209164


----------



## epicklein22

Small Wood said:


> Blame God for this one.
> View attachment 209165
> 
> Blame me for this one. Ouch!
> View attachment 209164



Burton???

BTW, saw your van at your house the other day. Had no idea you lived there, pass it all the time.


----------



## Grace Tree

epicklein22 said:


> Burton???
> 
> BTW, saw your van at your house the other day. Had no idea you lived there, pass it all the time.


Yes, that was in Burton. Nice little place by the vet. clinic. It was too bad because the guy put lots of work into fixing it up. Storm twisted off upper 3rd of a white pine and threw it 35 ft. onto the garage. Did you guys get much work out of that storm? Feel free to stop in any time. We only have a few more trees then we're done for the year. Start back in Feb or Mar. This whole summer seems like a blur.
Phil


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Cedar takedown in Sacramento, CA


----------



## Greystoke




----------



## millbilly

*hope this works*

View attachment 209197
with pic uploads

Even at 56 years


----------



## treemandan

Maybe we can finally get that calender together so we actually have something to remember all of this.







" What a long strange trip its been"


----------



## TreeAce

This is no winner but a decent picture I think.View attachment 209202


----------



## epicklein22

Small Wood said:


> Yes, that was in Burton. Nice little place by the vet. clinic. It was too bad because the guy put lots of work into fixing it up. Storm twisted off upper 3rd of a white pine and threw it 35 ft. onto the garage. Did you guys get much work out of that storm? Feel free to stop in any time. We only have a few more trees then we're done for the year. Start back in Feb or Mar. This whole summer seems like a blur.
> Phil



I remember seeing that White Pine on the garage/roof. We did one job up there for a workers friend, as their drive way was blocked. We cruised around a little after that job, but no one stopped us for a quote/job. I guess you guys have the market cornered up there.:msp_thumbup:

I'll try to come see ya sometime. Yarnell has a decent amount of work still to do, weather has been the problem. I guess there is a months worth of crane work that we can't access because of it being so soft/wet. It's been a plywood highway all year.


----------



## Grace Tree

epicklein22 said:


> I remember seeing that White Pine on the garage/roof. We did one job up there for a workers friend, as their drive way was blocked. We cruised around a little after that job, but no one stopped us for a quote/job. I guess you guys have the market cornered up there.:msp_thumbup:
> 
> I'll try to come see ya sometime. Yarnell has a decent amount of work still to do, weather has been the problem. I guess there is a months worth of crane work that we can't access because of it being so soft/wet. It's been a plywood highway all year.


Plywood-I hear ya. I've got one sweatshirt with the right shoulder worn out from slinging that stuff on every job.


----------



## mr. holden wood

nice pics guys keep em coming209152[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]


----------



## thepheniox

My favorite of the year.


----------



## arborpros

Big dead white oak removal. I'm probably 60' up and just dropped the 35' top. Just enjoying the view before tying off and coming down to drop the spar.View attachment 209259


----------



## husqvarna93

View attachment 209280
View attachment 209281

First Climb and prune I did this summer.


----------



## ozarktreeman

superjunior said:


>



Is that a skyworker?


----------



## superjunior

ozarktreeman said:


> Is that a skyworker?



first removal I did with the crane we picked up a couple months ago. manitex 1461
pic was taken from the crane controls about 50 ft away (zoomed in a bit)


----------



## treemandan

superjunior said:


> first removal I did with the crane we picked up a couple months ago. manitex 1461
> pic was taken from the crane controls about 50 ft away (zoomed in a bit)



That's where wood gets heavy. I think you would have been fine without cutting the notch for the strap to bite into. When you lift like that the strap really gets stressed working itself into the notch, strength is diminished and it wears it out fast. If you are gonna cut a notch for that purpose make sure its wide enough to nicely accomadate the rigging, round it off a little, the corners are sharp with 9k.


----------



## Iustinian

*here's a few fun pics*






Sawdust cloud with a 460






660 Mag and Rock Exotica original rigging plate






Dead oak removal, growing over primary lines on one side and over 3 phase on another side






oak removal over a 3 story house, and they were framing a deck under this tree while I was removing it! lol






me and my ten year old in a large bur oak -- I got her to climb up to 65' in this tree, and she knows her knots -- she's still working on footlocking http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l525/iustinian5000/climbinglex4-1.jpg


----------



## superjunior

treemandan said:


> That's where wood gets heavy. I think you would have been fine without cutting the notch for the strap to bite into. When you lift like that the strap really gets stressed working itself into the notch, strength is diminished and it wears it out fast. If you are gonna cut a notch for that purpose make sure its wide enough to nicely accomadate the rigging, round it off a little, the corners are sharp with 9k.



yeah I was a little nervous about the strap slipping off (didn't think about leaving a few good stubs there) so I made the notch. thanks for the tip Dan


----------



## JIMMYTreeWizard

View attachment 209319


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> Maybe we can finally get that calender together so we actually have something to remember all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " What a long strange trip its been"



Well, at least u got your blanky


----------



## sgreanbeans

My submission, think it covers our main subject this year on AS


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> My submission, think it covers our main subject this year on AS



Good thing they added the handgun option to the package, its got to be much easier to use than the Chinese made 2x4 they used to supply. I guess you only need one at that range but how many bullets does it come with?


----------



## treeman75

sgreanbeans said:


> My submission, think it covers our main subject this year on AS



I had feeling that was the pic before I clicked on it!


----------



## surffshr

Iustinian said:


> Sawdust cloud with a 460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 660 Mag and Rock Exotica original rigging plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead oak removal, growing over primary lines on one side and over 3 phase on another side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oak removal over a 3 story house, and they were framing a deck under this tree while I was removing it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my ten year old in a large bur oak -- I got her to climb up to 65' in this tree, and she knows her knots -- she's still working on footlocking http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l525/iustinian5000/climbinglex4-1.jpg



Pretty good shot-AND who took the Picture?


----------



## arborpros

JIMMYTreeWizard said:


> View attachment 209319



Looks like a good spot for a tree house!!


----------



## Little Monkey

Anyone know how to post a photo from an iPhone ??


----------



## arborpros

Little Monkey said:


> Anyone know how to post a photo from an iPhone ??



I've had no luck with mine. I'm sure there is an app or something to do it. I just download them on to my home computer and then upload from there.


----------



## TreeAce

Little Monkey said:


> Anyone know how to post a photo from an iPhone ??



You could try an app called tapa talk. Or just do like arborpro said. I am sure there is an even easier way than tapatalk that I just have yet to figure out. I think the I4s is amazing.


----------



## thepheniox

Tapatalk for sure. Easy peasy.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Didn't get many pics this year. I was busy all year though.

Here's one:


----------



## tree MDS

Spikeless oak carnage.. really is a bummer for the trees!
View attachment 209397


----------



## tree MDS

Blakey's second tree..

View attachment 209399


----------



## Reg

shot from today, taking the deadwood out of a tall fir, about 160. photos taken from the top of another tree.


----------



## Reg

Mike Cantolina said:


> Didn't get many pics this year. I was busy all year though.
> 
> Here's one:



Good one Mike


----------



## chad556

Here are a few:

Shot from the second removal i have done in my life (climbing removal that is) back in the days where i didn't have spikes or my 200t. Makes a great avatar pic :msp_thumbup:













Some more from last winter:


----------



## ClimbMIT

mr. holden wood said:


> nice pics guys keep em coming209152[/ATTACH]


[/QUOTE]

One of the best so far in my opnion. This would be great for customers to see how it's done or even in a climbing book.
Great lighting and exposures!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

View attachment 209458

View attachment 209461


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> Good thing they added the handgun option to the package, its got to be much easier to use than the Chinese made 2x4 they used to supply. I guess you only need one at that range but how many bullets does it come with?



2, just in case! I have been working on more options for the griener 2000


----------



## Poleman

*Elm Removal*

Just another day at work. Removing an Elm overhanging a 3 phase.


----------



## squad143

Been a little too busy for any videos and few pictures this year.

Here is an Oak we did a few months back.


----------



## ForTheArborist

I was working on a real kicker just last weak. This is how all that went down. :alien2:


----------



## jefflovstrom

ForTheAction said:


> I was working on a real kicker just last weak. This is how all that went down. :alien2:



Yeah, I bet you can relate to that.
Jeff


----------



## millbilly

ForTheAction said:


> I was working on a real kicker just last weak. This is how all that went down. :alien2:



I cant stop watching that clip it has me hypnotised


----------



## superjunior

ForTheAction said:


> I was working on a real kicker just last weak. This is how all that went down. :alien2:



love that clip. I was gonna post it in the video forum


----------



## superjunior

after watching it several times just noticed they had a rope on it. excellent work, didn't even hit the house


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

ForTheAction said:


> I was working on a real kicker just last weak. This is how all that went down. :alien2:



FTA, you dont got any pics of you climbing and taking down trees??..are you just a landscaper?? a poser??
lets see some pics man!!!..lol

Oh, I hope you didnt ruin your saw in that vid....lol


----------



## DavdH




----------



## DavdH

Last tree of the year and one of the biggest. Climbed the little one to get into the big one.


----------



## thepheniox

Nice trees David. Awesome. I'd love to get into one of them.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Here's one from a few weeks ago in CT. You can barely spot my head right at the cut. Paul's a treeman, not a photographer. lol


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I bet you can relate to that.
> Jeff



Scott Hornbaker of Scott's Tree Service in Flourtown Pa sure could.


----------



## treemandan

DavdH said:


>



Just how hard is it to spike up one of those? From here it looks about impossible.


----------



## deevo

treemandan said:


> Just how hard is it to spike up one of those? From here it looks about impossible.



For sure! Hat's off to you guys who climb those big monsters for sure! Just getting your flip line up and around those monsters looks tiring!


----------



## superjunior

deevo said:


> For sure! Hat's off to you guys who climb those big monsters for sure! Just getting your flip line up and around those monsters looks tiring!



looks like advancing flip lines might be a 2 man project


----------



## Scrat

*Pin Oak Removal*

First picture posted, Hope I did it right. You can see my partner,setting a block at the top of the picture too.


----------



## tree MDS

Scrat said:


> First picture posted, Hope I did it right. You can see my partner,setting a block at the top of the picture too.



Pretty pic, looks like a cake day! Nice!


----------



## Scrat

*My youngest climber*

Here is my eight year old son looking real serious and getting ready for some DRT, Next thing ya know he will want his own 200T and a set of junior Geckos!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Scrat said:


> Here is my eight year old son looking real serious and getting ready for some DRT, Next thing ya know he will want his own 200T and a set of junior Geckos!



Get that boy in some Judo. Looks like hes ready to throw down! Good pic!


----------



## ForTheArborist

View attachment 210228


LXT, pwease help. I can't do this. It's too scary up here, and stop bringing up my balloon knot. Someone life flight me out of this tree.

OK, enough memories from me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*ops*

Had the guy with the firewood processor in, spliting all my logs, and this happened. Spent all day today fixxing it.
View attachment 210263

View attachment 210264


----------



## Toddppm

That's ugly, how'd you do it? Trying to pull a log out of a pile?

That guy comes in and splits all of your wood for you? How much can he do in a day?


----------



## TreEmergencyB

So hard to pick just one, i like to take pics so i keep my smartphone handy...the screen shows it....




This was fun




just a neat pic


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I dont really know how I did it. I was pulling logs off the pile, think i had about 5 17' logs in the grapple. Didn't even notice it until I went to pick them up one at a time and put them on the table. That grapple is poorly built also. The square tube is only 1/8" thick, but everything else is 3/8" thick steel. Guess thats why it was only $1200. I spent most of the day taking it apart and welding it back together. I also added some supports to prevent it from happening again.

The guy with the processor is a amish guy and he charges $30 a hour. He can process about 1.5 cords a hour. I had to pick him up, and tow the processor to my house and back to his. He was on site for about 7.5 hours but only charged me for 6 hours. He processed about 10 or so cords for me in the 6 hours. I am gonna restock my pile of logs and have him come in again.


----------



## Toddppm

Damn what a deal from the amish guy! Wonder what he'd charge just to get the wood himslef and split it for you? $40/cord?


----------



## millbilly

Scrat said:


> First picture posted, Hope I did it right. You can see my partner,setting a block at the top of the picture too.



For the life of me i can't figure out how you got the butt of the log, lower that the tip.


----------



## superjunior

Toddppm said:


> Damn what a deal from the amish guy! Wonder what he'd charge just to get the wood himslef and split it for you? $40/cord?



hell yeah. for that kinda money I'd pick him up from ohio , get all my wood split in a few days and be done with it..


----------



## Grace Tree

superjunior said:


> hell yeah. for that kinda money I'd pick him up from ohio , get all my wood split in a few days and be done with it..


I'd split the cost with you, SJ. The romance went out of wood splitting long ago. I talked to an Amish guy a few years ago who was interested in doing something like that and almost pulled the trigger on a processor but he said that as soon as he got established 6 other Amish would start doing the same thing. 
Phil


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

You never know he might be interested. Him and his brothers log. One of his other brothers has a portable mill too, I am gonna find out what he charges. I wanted to quick get him in before he realized he wasn't making any money and uped his rate. I know I can't cut to length and split a cord for $20.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

I guess one more would be ok......


----------



## tree md




----------



## tree MDS

tree md said:


>



That pic is awesome Larry! Good to hear from you again! I was just talking about you to Blakes yesterday, was wondering where you've been.


----------



## tree MDS

woodsman44 said:


> I guess one more would be ok......



It looks like your knees are shaking.. and where's your second tie in??


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

tree MDS said:


> It looks like your knees are shaking.. and where's your second tie in??



LOL...Its there my little friend, its there....


----------



## tree md

tree MDS said:


> That pic is awesome Larry! Good to hear from you again! I was just talking about you to Blakes yesterday, was wondering where you've been.



Thanks bud. I've been back in Oklahoma for about a month. My internet was screwed and could barely load a page. Plus I have been in the woods hunting pretty hard. I'm heading out here in a few to go bid a tree and then to Veermeer to pick up some gear. Thank God I lost my debit card and waiting on a new one... I don't like going to vermeer with my bank card in hand...


----------



## treemandan

I like cheap canned beer


----------



## treemandan

And making loud jump cuts


----------



## treemandan

And flippin out


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> And flippin out



If I do that my hardhat falls off and all the blood runs to my head , So I don't do that ..... Just Saying ....


----------



## Zale

woodsman44 said:


> LOL...Its there my little friend, its there....




What about you safety glasses?


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

There on the helmet...duh... sounds like you need thicker eye glasses...


----------



## treeclimber101

woodsman44 said:


> There on the helmet...duh... sounds like you need thicker eye glasses...



Thats a impressive pic and I mean it looks like ya raided the Sherill Catalog new boots, saddle, spurs, hard hat first aid kit and a fresh attitude to do one of the most unappreciated jobs in tree care .....


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treemandan said:


> And flippin out



THE DAN, this pic is awesome, made me laugh, and keep "UP" the good work brotha....:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treeclimber101 said:


> Thats a impressive pic and I mean it looks like ya raided the Sherill Catalog new boots, saddle, spurs, hard hat first aid kit and a fresh attitude to do one of the most unappreciated jobs in tree care .....



LOL, old boots, old body, old saddle, old saw...only thing new is the SJ2..shop at wesspur...

unappreciated is right...but Im making good money here in CA, thats all I care...

My pics are not impressive, but I climb for a living and love my job


----------



## treeclimber101

woodsman44 said:


> LOL, old boots, old body, old saddle, old saw...only thing new is the SJ2..shop at wesspur...
> 
> unappreciated is right...but Im making good money here in CA, thats all I care...



Really...... that must mean my ####s really really getting old if your old #### looks new too me ....


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

treeclimber101 said:


> Really...... that must mean my ####s really really getting old if your old #### looks new too me ....



Sounds like you need to get some new bling...keep up with the Jones man


----------



## mr. holden wood

View attachment 210659


Chuck and duck


----------



## mattfr12

woodsman44 said:


> LOL...Its there my little friend, its there....



damn dude your all decked out with new gear is that a double floating d-ring saddle? i think i have the same one i gotta replace it soon tho i think its getting kinda ratty been using it for 7-8 years its pretty much black now not much red left in it all the pine sap tore it up. we cut those big white pines all the time sometimes a big gob of it just falls on your leg after you make your cut my lanyard usually quotes adjusting about half way up the tree because of that junk.


----------



## treemandan

woodsman44 said:


> LOL, old boots, old body, old saddle, old saw...only thing new is the SJ2..shop at wesspur...
> 
> unappreciated is right...but Im making good money here in CA, thats all I care...
> 
> My pics are not impressive, but I climb for a living and love my job



Come on,who are you trying to fool? Don't be ashamed, you are allright but put a half hitch in that anchor hitch and i would feel better.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Mattfr12, its a 10yr. old weaver DD saddle, its served me well, very good fit for me, would buy another if it wears out.
Yep, some of gear is newer, spur pads, bloodstopper, samurai saw...I hope thats ok with everyone?...lol


----------



## superjunior

woodsman44 said:


> LOL...Its there my little friend, its there....



oh god those trees suck big time in the heat of the summer..


----------



## sgreanbeans

treemandan said:


> And flippin out


 
My pic is not as pretty, stupid I-Phone, plus it was almost dark. I love doing that, can really stretch out, when I do that, my back cracks really good!


----------



## Scrat

treemandan said:


> And flippin out



Dan
Nice to see other tree guys just hanging around!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> My pic is not as pretty, stupid I-Phone, plus it was almost dark. I love doing that, can really stretch out, when I do that, my back cracks really good!



Dans is cool yours just looks creepy LOL if I did that I would prolly pass out from high blood pressure ....


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, it does have a Blair Witch thing going on!


----------



## treeclimber101

sgreanbeans said:


> Yeah, it does have a Blair Witch thing going on!



Thats too funny ....


----------



## treeman75

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 210659
> 
> 
> Chuck and duck



You shoulda did what ole murph woulda done! I think I see a couple of feet you coulda floped her!


----------



## treemandan

woodsman44 said:


> Mattfr12, its a 10yr. old weaver DD saddle, its served me well, very good fit for me, would buy another if it wears out.
> Yep, some of gear is newer, spur pads, bloodstopper, samurai saw...I hope thats ok with everyone?...lol



Well I am amazed, it does look in very good shape.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeman75 said:


> You shoulda did what ole murph woulda done! I think I see a couple of feet you coulda floped her!



Look's like 'cake', just saying. 
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## rymancm

*Hurricane Irene Damage, Black Mountain Ski Area, Jackson, New Hampshire*


----------



## rymancm

*Pine removal from roof - Intervale, NH*


----------



## superjunior

rymancm said:


>



can't tell from the pic, you tied in up there?


----------



## rymancm

superjunior said:


> can't tell from the pic, you tied in up there?



No, but I probably should have. Not much to tie into except for the log itself, and I didn't really want to be attached to that in case it moved. I could only chunk off a few pieces at the end before I was over the lower roof. I then set up staging on the lower roof and worked the trunk back to the main roof....PITA! I could have plucked the whole thing off the roof with a crane but didn't have one available a the time and the owners probably wouldn't have wanted to pay for that either.


----------



## Nailsbeats

rymancm said:


> No, but I probably should have. Not much to tie into except for the log itself, and I didn't really want to be attached to that in case it moved. I could only chunk off a few pieces at the end before I was over the lower roof. I then set up staging on the lower roof and worked the trunk back to the main roof....PITA! I could have plucked the whole thing off the roof with a crane but didn't have one available a the time and the owners probably wouldn't have wanted to pay for that either.



Not to be an armchair arborist, but from the pics I would have set up a speedline from one of the trees in the back to my tractor where the camera is. Cut the overhang that you are sitting on one piece at a time and send it down the zipline on a sling (don't hit the tractor,lol). Then cut and throw the stuff on the roof. Just exercising my brain, not criticizing how it was done :smile2:.


----------



## Nailsbeats

rymancm said:


>



Hell of a line angle, lol......... Looks like fun.


----------



## mattfr12

Nailsbeats said:


> Hell of a line angle, lol......... Looks like fun.



looks like you could have rode the lift up and down cutting it down that would be the cats pajamas


----------



## superjunior

rymancm said:


> No, but I probably should have. Not much to tie into except for the log itself, and I didn't really want to be attached to that in case it moved. I could only chunk off a few pieces at the end before I was over the lower roof. I then set up staging on the lower roof and worked the trunk back to the main roof....PITA! I could have plucked the whole thing off the roof with a crane but didn't have one available a the time and the owners probably wouldn't have wanted to pay for that either.



scary s##t man..Not critisizing - I've done worse in my younger years but .....

please don't do that anymore...

I hate reading about statistics...


----------



## rymancm

superjunior said:


> scary s##t man..Not critisizing - I've done worse in my younger years but .....
> 
> please don't do that anymore...
> 
> I hate reading about statistics...



I'll go for a speedline next time! Here are a couple more pics from the job:


----------



## rymancm

Nailsbeats said:


> Hell of a line angle, lol......... Looks like fun.



I know, bad line angle. I tied to the top of the only tree around so that's the best I could do. I also tied to the lift line itself with my lanyard. Those are $15,000 fiber optic cables under the tree so I had to be damn sure not to break or cut them!


----------



## Nailsbeats

rymancm said:


> I'll go for a speedline next time! Here are a couple more pics from the job:



Oh, the tree was anchored, through the roof!!!!!!, lol.....


----------



## lostcoastland

the other top blew out during a storm and broke a septic tank lid, smashed the lid on a propane tank and went into the eave of a home, i worked the ground and come alongs and we took down a few around the house. these trees basically blew you over with wind when they hit the ground.. this ladys boyfreind went and bought a new 361 and alaska mill and milled all the wood in about 3 months


----------



## treebogan

*Rock and Roll*

Tin Hat,Stogie and a Beard.


----------



## Toddppm

Nailsbeats said:


> Not to be an armchair arborist, but from the pics I would have set up a speedline from one of the trees in the back to my tractor where the camera is. Cut the overhang that you are sitting on one piece at a time and send it down the zipline on a sling (don't hit the tractor,lol). Then cut and throw the stuff on the roof. Just exercising my brain, not criticizing how it was done :smile2:.




I'm lost. Where would you anchor a speedline up there? To the standing butt?


----------



## treemandan

rymancm said:


>



Great pic feller. Yer ridin it like Slim Pickens.


----------



## treemandan

rymancm said:


>



Hellava spot. yeah don't #### it up anymore than it allready is.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Toddppm said:


> I'm lost. Where would you anchor a speedline up there? To the standing butt?



To one of the standing trees behind the one being worked. It would probably take a pretty long rope, hard to say from the pics.

Personally, I would have been cutting out of my bucket truck, slinging blocks onto a speedline if it were my job.


----------



## rymancm

Nailsbeats said:


> Personally, I would have been cutting out of my bucket truck, slinging blocks onto a speedline if it were my job.



No bucket access. In the back yard and too much snow.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

rymancm said:


>



Nice pic rymancm and welcome!!........FYI, you could have a pic of you blowing your nose, but someone will tell you your doing it wrong..lol...oh, and dont put up a vid, way worse my friend...lol


----------



## Nailsbeats

woodsman44 said:


> Nice pic rymancm and welcome!!........FYI, you could have a pic of you blowing your nose, but someone will tell you your doing it wrong..lol...oh, and dont put up a vid, way worse my friend...lol



Who said he did anything wrong?


----------



## tree md

Nice pics all around. I enjoy seeing all of them.

Yep, welcome to AS, someone is always gonna have something to say about any pic or vid you put up. I've learned that and grown some pretty thick bark. It's just like working with the crew; There's always gonna be a lot of #### talking.


----------



## mr. holden wood

woodsman44 said:


> Nice pic rymancm and welcome!!........FYI, you could have a pic of you blowing your nose, but someone will tell you your doing it wrong..lol...oh, and dont put up a vid, way worse my friend...lol



All in all thats really not the case here, sure guys including myself will talk chit but for the most part we are just sharing our opinons or personal experience. Anyone with a bit of time doing tree work is going to look at that pic and think theres gotta be a better way either a crane, bucket or a higher T.I.P. Sometimes, though it is rare you don't have any options, ya just gotta nut up and this pic is a prime example. Cant see any other way of handling this situation with the way he described it.
Love that other shot at black mountain grew up in N.H skiing lots of those mom and pop ski areas. Did you tie into the lift tower or a adjacent tree.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Nailsbeats said:


> Who said he did anything wrong?



Oh they will my little pal, they will !!!...lol....just a warning for the very near future...and like tree md said, grow extra thick bark :smile2:


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> Who said he did anything wrong?




That's right! Yer probably one of the more respectful people here. Dam yer eyes!


I need to learn to be more like you, Matt, Woodsman. Not like those other jackasses, MDS, X, Holden Wood. I gotta say when I first started this treework crap I got the idea we were supposed to carry on like that, I was jess following suit, I thought we had a good reason, maybe it was the voices in my head. I dunno.

But I like yer idea bout that speedline... I like the Slim Pickins techique too!


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> All in all thats really not the case here, sure guys including myself will talk chit but for the most part we are just sharing our opinons or personal experience. Anyone with a bit of time doing tree work is going to look at that pic and think theres gotta be a better way either a crane, bucket or a higher T.I.P. Sometimes, though it is rare you don't have any options, ya just gotta nut up and this pic is a prime example. Cant see any other way of handling this situation with the way he described it.
> Love that other shot at black mountain grew up in N.H skiing lots of those mom and pop ski areas. Did you tie into the lift tower or a adjacent tree.




You definately hit it on the head. jess can't help look for what is wrong, seek it out, bring it to light and DESTROY IT!


----------



## troythetreeman

only one qualifies as this year, the second one is 15 years old


----------



## treemandan

troythetreeman said:


> only one qualifies as this year, the second one is 15 years old



rrrrrrip!


----------



## mr. holden wood

treemandan said:


> That's right! Yer probably one of the more respectful people here. Dam yer eyes!
> 
> 
> I need to learn to be more like you, Matt, Woodsman. Not like those other jackasses, MDS, X, Holden Wood. I gotta say when I first started this treework crap I got the idea we were supposed to carry on like that, I was jess following suit, I thought we had a good reason, maybe it was the voices in my head. I dunno.
> 
> But I like yer idea bout that speedline... I like the Slim Pickins techique too!



Yer doomed to the jackass crew, matts way to nice and professional for ya, woodsman aint even old enough to buy ya a beer.
After looking at that pic, id climb up the spar to where it broke out and set a block just under the break, tie it off and cut it from the roof ,buck the rest and chuck it off the roof. Unless ya like draging your sack down the spar seeems like the best choice. Just saying.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

mr. holden wood said:


> Yer doomed to the jackass crew, matts way to nice and professional for ya, woodsman aint even old enough to buy ya a beer.
> After looking at that pic, id climb up the spar to where it broke out and set a block just under the break, tie it off and cut it from the roof ,buck the rest and chuck it off the roof. Unless ya like draging your sack down the spar seeems like the best choice. Just saying.



Funny post right there!..Mr. H, Im almost starting to like you now, but everything tell's me not too...lol

If I ever get up to WA, rootbeer and pizza is on me!


----------



## rymancm

mr. holden wood said:


> Love that other shot at black mountain grew up in N.H skiing lots of those mom and pop ski areas. Did you tie into the lift tower or a adjacent tree.



I tied in to an adjacent tree and then to the actual lift cable once I got up there. Since I was on a lift line there was nothing directly overhead to tie into. Here are a couple more pics of the job:


----------



## Nailsbeats

treemandan said:


> That's right! Yer probably one of the more respectful people here. Dam yer eyes!
> 
> 
> I need to learn to be more like you, Matt, Woodsman. Not like those other jackasses, MDS, X, Holden Wood. I gotta say when I first started this treework crap I got the idea we were supposed to carry on like that, I was jess following suit, I thought we had a good reason, maybe it was the voices in my head. I dunno.
> 
> But I like yer idea bout that speedline... I like the Slim Pickins techique too!



If you change Dan then who is going to be you? You fill a very unique (make up your own word here) at A-site. Always entertaining and hilarious with the alter ego's, multiple identities, multiple names, third person narrative, talking to yourself, etc.......... love ya man:msp_thumbsup: I could give a #### about talking treework anymore, I just like hanging with characters like you. Now if I could just figure out who the mole is.......................


----------



## treemandan

mr. holden wood said:


> Yer doomed to the jackass crew, matts way to nice and professional for ya, woodsman aint even old enough to buy ya a beer.
> After looking at that pic, id climb up the spar to where it broke out and set a block just under the break, tie it off and cut it from the roof ,buck the rest and chuck it off the roof. Unless ya like draging your sack down the spar seeems like the best choice. Just saying.



I think you might be right, I guess that is why I do most of my work alone. Its one thing to flap gums on here, its another on the job. 

I guess if I wrote an instruction manual on how to climb a tree, well, a lot of people would be dead but in there somewhere it would read " Do anything, I mean anything , but don't hug it wit yer nuts". I am still not sure how he cleared the house with that. I would have many ropes set.

But I doubt your idea is going to be that simple to get that bomb off the roof tough guy. That'll get you somewhere but not all the way. It does look there are plenty of trees to rig from. I would be scared to walk on that roof.

I was wondering if the tree on the ski lift couldn't be stood up and dropped 180. Still would have to run up there to set a rope and maybe cut what might rip the cables when the tree was lifted.


----------



## treemandan

Nailsbeats said:


> If you change Dan then who is going to be you? You fill a very unique (make up your own word here) at A-site. Always entertaining and hilarious with the alter ego's, multiple identities, multiple names, third person narrative, talking to yourself, etc.......... love ya man:msp_thumbsup: I could give a #### about talking treework anymore, I just like hanging with characters like you. Now if I could just figure out who the mole is.......................



I am not me in the first place so it don't matter.


----------



## mikewhite85

This is from a couple years ago. Somehow it got on to treestuff. Was pretty surprised when I saw it today!
View attachment 211282


https://www.treestuff.com/gallery.asp?category=Connecticut


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

rymancm said:


> I tied in to an adjacent tree and then to the actual lift cable once I got up there. Since I was on a lift line there was nothing directly overhead to tie into. Here are a couple more pics of the job:



ryman, nice work....those pics remind me of the time I worked at soda springs ski area back in 80'-81' and sugar bowl in 82'-83' season...they trained us how to get a rope up over the cable to belay people down in an emergency situation.... avalanch training as well...those were fun days....if snow wasnt to deep we would rock climb on the big granit outcroppings after work by donner ski area over looking donner lake.....fun, fun


----------



## millbilly

*where's Waldo?*

I hope I don't infringe on the advertising rule. This pic was taken in early spring, and now winter is crashing in, and it seems like it was just last last week. Im in the tree hence the caption where's Waldo.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Thank you my friend....so who do I make out the $$ check too?........lol


----------



## tree MDS

NikkiFry said:


> I declare this one the winner!



I'll go along with that. Its good to see today's youth getting outside and away from those damn video games!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> I'll go along with that. Its good to see today's youth getting outside and away from those damn video games!



except for the fact that he is 49... he just has the body of a 12 year old boy.


----------



## ForTheArborist

That's so funny, StihlO. You must get your one liners from the official reference book for these things. :biggrin: 49 year olds!!!!!:msp_thumbup: 12 year olds!!!!!!:msp_thumbsup: What are we to do? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Tree Pig

ForTheAction said:


> That's so funny, StihlO. You must get your one liners from the official reference book for these things. :biggrin: 49 year olds!!!!!:msp_thumbup: 12 year olds!!!!!!:msp_thumbsup: What are we to do? :msp_unsure:



no the guys is actually 49 years old or at least thats what his profile says... the other comment is because he is actually the size of a 12 year old.

and by the way you are an idiot and I will not converse with you, so "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne

sgreanbeans said:


> My submission, think it covers our main subject this year on AS



This one is the best! Nice mower, whats around the steering wheel!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> except for the fact that he is 49... he just has the body of a 12 year old boy.



I don't who looks more out of place in a tree, woodsman or that Chris Farley look alike you have as your avatar.


----------



## Tree Pig

mr. holden wood said:


> I don't who looks more out of place in a tree, woodsman or that Chris Farley look alike you have as your avatar.



I would make a comment about you but I am afraid you will run to the moderators again... that and for once you actually have a point that I wont argue with. Time for a new Avatar anyways


----------



## tree MDS

mr. holden wood said:


> I don't who looks more out of place in a tree, woodsman or that Chris Farley look alike you have as your avatar.



LOL x 20!


----------



## mr. holden wood

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I would make a comment about you but I am afraid you will run to the moderators again... that and for once you actually have a point that I wont argue with.



Anyone could say anything to me, anytime and it wouldn't phase me for a second. I feel most of my posts are total waste of time to begin with, you wont catch me posting to a moderator. I love this site, and let people fire away and pretend all they want. I would never try to silence anyone, have no fear officer, I'll still let you pretend to be a tree man.


----------



## Tree Pig

mr. holden wood said:


> Anyone could say anything to me, anytime and it wouldn't phase me for a second. I feel most of my posts a are total waste of time to begin with, you wont catch me posting to a moderator. I love this site, and let people fire away and pretend all they want. I would never try to silence anyone, have no fear officer, I'll still let you pretend to be a tree man.



Hmmm some one else must have complained about my comment to you then. That happens all the time. Just like you I just enjoy the site and dont really give a rats ass what you say to me. So fire all the pretend this and pretend that you want. Just remember I do what you do (even if it is part time) whether you like it or not, but you will never do what I do. 

Oh yeah and its Sergeant not Officer.


----------



## mr. holden wood

Just remember I do what you do (even if it is part time) whether you like it or not, but you will never do what I do. 

Oh yeah and its Sergeant not Officer.[/QUOTE]

Youre right, I'll never do what you do I can only eat one or two doughnuts... max.


----------



## Tree Pig

mr. holden wood said:


> Youre right, I'll never do what you do I can only eat one or two doughnuts... max.



I hate donuts... I am more of a muffin person.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> no the guys is actually 49 years old or at least thats what his profile says... the other comment is because he is actually the size of a 12 year old.
> 
> and by the way you are an idiot and I will not converse with you, so "I have a potty mouth".




I agree, I have no idea what that guy is ever talking about. I ast im bfur bit doan no.

Sometimes it makes me want to scream.:msp_confused:


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> Just remember I do what you do (even if it is part time) whether you like it or not, but you will never do what I do.
> 
> Oh yeah and its Sergeant not Officer.



Youre right, I'll never do what you do I can only eat one or two doughnuts... max.[/QUOTE]

Man, you must have some really small testicle's to try and prove yourself. 
Sorry little man!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

rymancm said:


> I tied in to an adjacent tree and then to the actual lift cable once I got up there. Since I was on a lift line there was nothing directly overhead to tie into. Here are a couple more pics of the job:





You should take these pics to a ski forum and scare the #### outta them. Dey be walking up. Those lifts are probably worse than carnival rides.:msp_thumbsup: If I ever go there and see chair 73 I'll wait for the next one. Is it me or is it off the cable?


----------



## mr. holden wood

View attachment 211608


Jeff, you cant even hang with these posts, youre so far gone. You had your time and I respect that, but please stick with what you know. Run a few estimates, buy a few saws ,maybe grab lunch if the crew is ahead of schedule. Now stay out my thread unless you have a pic.[/QUOTE]

I'm looking wheres that pic


----------



## ForTheArborist

I saw that, StihlO. You can talk to me ol buddy ol pal. What do you need to know? :biggrin: I'm not doing bad. I'm doing good. :msp_thumbup: You know.....the usual stuff like driving the speed limit, randomly turning in gangsters, n ooooh I don't know......a big cartel bastard once in a blue moon. What a guy I am. I know.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tuesday afternoon, I was cutting the stump of a maple I took, I see something out of the corner of my eye, I take a quick glance, I see cop car lights behind my bucket truck! I stop and do a double take, Its a Sheriff deputy getting out of the car, then I realize its one of my buddys just screwin around. I have no reason to be nervous, but for some reason, when I seen those lights, it got me in a panic! He eats donuts and muffins all the time, LOL, but is ripped like Jesus! I have several buds who wear a badge. Keep trying to talk one of them into invading one of the hacker job sites and say " you are under arrest" "for the mutilation of that tree"


----------



## sgreanbeans

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> This one is the best! Nice mower, whats around the steering wheel!


 Its a whoopie sling, holds the porta wrap (that metal thing that you said you could make). I was giving that one guy I was telling you about a hard time. Call me later, I'll tell you more. Why I need that mower!!!!!! I found a extra camera for you , will give it to you Sunday, take a pic of that old saw u use. Post on here. Will be real good! hehehehehe


----------



## tree md

I was trimming the dead out of a large tree at the courthouse in my old hometown many years ago. A couple of cops rode by and came over the load speaker on their cruiser and told me to jump, lol.


----------



## needwood

deevo said:


> this one says it all! From an insurance job i did 3 weeks ago, tree took out 2 cars and landed on houses roof.



that's funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## startopper

*me entering tree*

somewhere in chester ca


----------



## startopper

*more pictures in chester*

tree trimming


----------



## lostcoastland

View attachment 211691
heres more pics cuz you guys argue about stupid ish and some should delete the bs. commentary. I still am handing it to tin hat and stogie man so far..some real nice east coast hardwood pics though..big old oaks and such are one of a kind.....View attachment 211699
... View attachment 211709
..View attachment 211695
...View attachment 211705
.. the last pic is where i learned to climb..obviously raising it up that much is detrimental and I knew but they wanted it way up...dropping the Co-Dom off to the right was easy and big..lotta brush! they actually drove to seattle and bought a whipper chipper after tirelessly chainsawing and Lopping yes lopping branches..the wife goes through loppers wears em right out!they are the nicest, kind hearted,hardest working folks i know 55 yr old couple cleaned it all up themselfs!!!!


----------



## lostcoastland

rymancm said:


> I tied in to an adjacent tree and then to the actual lift cable once I got up there. Since I was on a lift line there was nothing directly overhead to tie into. Here are a couple more pics of the job:





Hey ! what did you do when you got to the part leaning on the cable?? did it stay up or did things get more complex? nice tree nearby though it may be out of reach its closer than nothing! I'm envisioning rigging prussics attached to steel cables !! how would you undo that..new topic though it looks like a tip tie off the other tree ideally...just thinkin..how come you dont ascend into a chair and cut it loose with a power pruner..then rig logs to each chair so your logging skyline style!! ok i"ll stop now..maybe more later on this whole ski lift logging..NEW TOPIC!!


----------



## rymancm

lostcoastland said:


> Hey ! what did you do when you got to the part leaning on the cable?? did it stay up or did things get more complex? how come you dont ascend into a chair and cut it loose with a power pruner?



The chairs are much further away from me than they look in the photo but I did think about that. I cut the trunk back until it was just on the lift cable (see photo). I then tried to pull it off the cable with a rope but the small nub under the end of the trunk snagged the cable. There was so much play in the lift cable that it just pulled along with the tree. I solved this by pulling the lift cable the other direction with a second rope while keeping tension on the log in the opposite direction. Popped right off. 

Anyway, enough blabbering. This thread is supposed to be for pics, not words. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Tree Pig

Judging by photo quality first and work being done a close second here is my top 3


----------



## jsudsy21

*You guys get to swing from trees, I get to play with fire. All fun stuff*

View attachment 211753


----------



## Mike Cantolina

A couple from last year. Do they count?


----------



## treeclimber101

Heres mine : But I am gonna tell you right now don't click on it if you are squeamish .......:msp_ohmy:View attachment 211774
It was taken 6 weeks ago after a bad run in with a splitter


----------



## trimmmed

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Hmmm some one else must have complained about my comment to you then. That happens all the time. Just like you I just enjoy the site and dont really give a rats ass what you say to me. So fire all the pretend this and pretend that you want. Just remember I do what you do (even if it is part time) whether you like it or not, but you will never do what I do.
> 
> Oh yeah and its Sergeant not Officer.



I had to look to see wtf you were talking about but nope, nobody complained about you directly, there was a complaint on some of the comments on this thread and a mod came in and cleaned it up and handed out tickets all around, you only got a warning. It wasn't about you per se, just about cleaning the thread up............it's what mods do.
Carry on....lol.


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 211608
> 
> 
> Jeff, you cant even hang with these posts, youre so far gone. You had your time and I respect that, but please stick with what you know. Run a few estimates, buy a few saws ,maybe grab lunch if the crew is ahead of schedule. Now stay out my thread unless you have a pic.



I'm looking wheres that pic[/QUOTE]

Since you don't care about what you post or what I may potentially post about you : you look like a complete and total D Bag in that pic with your smug little Rent A Cop stare and trying to look like a stiff wind wouldn't knock you down ....... Notice That I am not calling You a D Bag just stating that its my "opinion" that you resemble one .....So don't report me to the whambulance squad ...:hmm3grin2orange: PS THAT FACE SHIELD MAKES YA LOOK LIKE THE RED POWER RANGER WHO I BELIEVE TURNED OUT TO BE A MUDERER AND A BIT LIGHT IN THE LOAFERS ..... WINK WINK


----------



## mr. holden wood

treeclimber101 said:


> I'm looking wheres that pic



Since you don't care about what you post or what I may potentially post about you : you look like a complete and total D Bag in that pic with your smug little Rent A Cop stare and trying to look like a stiff wind wouldn't knock you down ....... Notice That I am not calling You a D Bag just stating that its my "opinion" that you resemble one .....So don't report me to the whambulance squad ...:hmm3grin2orange: PS THAT FACE SHIELD MAKES YA LOOK LIKE THE RED POWER RANGER WHO I BELIEVE TURNED OUT TO BE A MUDERER AND A BIT LIGHT IN THE LOAFERS ..... WINK WINK[/QUOTE]

Don't start with me 101 its to easy. Your phat azz wanders around this site looking to make insulting comments to guys thousands of miles away, so weak. The kask eye pro set up is the best thing to happen to tree work since the chainsaw. Wont fog, you can't lose it and can be flipped on and off in seconds. Has saved my eye a number of times. Now post a pic.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mr. holden wood said:


> Since you don't care about what you post or what I may potentially post about you : you look like a complete and total D Bag in that pic with your smug little Rent A Cop stare and trying to look like a stiff wind wouldn't knock you down ....... Notice That I am not calling You a D Bag just stating that its my "opinion" that you resemble one .....So don't report me to the whambulance squad ...:hmm3grin2orange: PS THAT FACE SHIELD MAKES YA LOOK LIKE THE RED POWER RANGER WHO I BELIEVE TURNED OUT TO BE A MUDERER AND A BIT LIGHT IN THE LOAFERS ..... WINK WINK



Now post a pic.[/QUOTE]

Hey Mr. Holden, I climbed from 1977 to 2003. Yeah, I went to management and perk's as I have a family and I also bring alot to the table in my position.
Are you saying that I should not comment on this thread because I haven't had to do production climbing for several year's? I still climb and I train. 
I will comment as I see fit.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

mr. holden wood said:


> Since you don't care about what you post or what I may potentially post about you : you look like a complete and total D Bag in that pic with your smug little Rent A Cop stare and trying to look like a stiff wind wouldn't knock you down ....... Notice That I am not calling You a D Bag just stating that its my "opinion" that you resemble one .....So don't report me to the whambulance squad ...:hmm3grin2orange: PS THAT FACE SHIELD MAKES YA LOOK LIKE THE RED POWER RANGER WHO I BELIEVE TURNED OUT TO BE A MUDERER AND A BIT LIGHT IN THE LOAFERS ..... WINK WINK



Don't start with me 101 its to easy. Your phat azz wanders around this site looking to make insulting comments to guys thousands of miles away, so weak. The kask eye pro set up is the best thing to happen to tree work since the chainsaw. Wont fog, you can't lose it and can be flipped on and off in seconds. Has saved my eye a number of times. Now post a pic.[/QUOTE]
Listen Mr. Holden small children captive in your basement everyone that knows me knows what I would say here I would have no problem saying right to the face , LOl but seriously though you seem as though there is something firmly implanted in you #######... Smile man I am only ####ing with ya and I posted my pic , but be aware looking at it may cause ya to vomit up your chocolate martini


----------



## oldirty

mr. holden wood said:


> The kask eye pro set up is the best thing to happen to tree work since the chainsaw. Wont fog, you can't lose it and can be flipped on and off in seconds. Has saved my eye a number of times. Now post a pic.



actually the kask helmet sucks and that stupid visor gets covered in dust and dirt while the helmet is too hot and the plastic inside stinks and falls apart and the visor makes you lazy because you flip it up and down to cut and when you flip it up thats when the twig pokes you eye climbing to the next spot. and also when making a butt cut the visor seems to funnel the exhaust directly to your mouth and nose. oh and the tiny screws that hold the ear muff adapter on fall out so now the adapter flops around.

the start up husky helmet is better than that rip off.


----------



## TreeAce

oldirty said:


> actually the kask helmet sucks and that stupid visor gets covered in dust and dirt while the helmet is too hot and the plastic inside stinks and falls apart and the visor makes you lazy because you flip it up and down to cut and when you flip it up thats when the twig pokes you eye climbing to the next spot. and also when making a butt cut the visor seems to funnel the exhaust directly to your mouth and nose. oh and the tiny screws that hold the ear muff adapter on fall out so now the adapter flops around.
> 
> the start up husky helmet is better than that rip off.



I have a kask and i think its pretty nice. The visor works well but is not suppossed to elimanate the need to wear glasses. The visor is really nice when the wind is blowing chips in your face. Idk how it could ever funnel fumes into your mouth or nose.And the only loose screws anywhere in that area sure the hell arnt in the ear muff bracket. The padding could prolly be made outa something better. You def gotta take it out once a week and hand wash it cuz it will get very stinky. Its a very good helmet, kinda makes me wonder if you every really used one Ol dirty? juuuusstttt ssayyynn.......And BTW, all helmets are over priced.
And just for the record...I am only defending the helmet here.....I am not taking sides or want any part of the squabling around here.


----------



## treeclimber101

As MR HOLDEN a 45 to his head clearly stated this is a picture thread not a sniffing fumes thread or stinky plastic thread so post pics and start a helmet thread ....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty

How do you think i know all about what's wrong with it ace i have one sitting on my shelf in the shop waste of good money that thing i wore it for about a month before i went back to my petzl ...


----------



## Reg

oldirty said:


> How do you think i know all about what's wrong with it ace i have one sitting on my shelf in the shop waste of good money that thing i wore it for about a month before i went back to my petzl ...



I like the Kask, on my second now. I use the visor instead of the screen though, still get lashed in the face with the screen alone. Had 2 petzls in the past also, too wobbly....maybe my head is the problem. Fine with husky's also.


----------



## TreeAce

oldirty said:


> How do you think i know all about what's wrong with it ace i have one sitting on my shelf in the shop waste of good money that thing i wore it for about a month before i went back to my petzl ...



Truth is...I would prolly try a petzl next time. But I do like my kask. Except for the padding. It really gets gross. and just to stay on topic...View attachment 211885


----------



## tree md

Check out the Black Diamond half dome helmet. A lot like the Petzl but half the price. Boston Bull turned me onto them several years back.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree md said:


> Check out the Black Diamond half dome helmet. A lot like the Petzl but half the price. Boston Bull turned me onto them several years back.



a tree climbing sandwich


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

View attachment 211924

View attachment 211929

View attachment 211930


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> View attachment 211924
> 
> View attachment 211929
> 
> View attachment 211930



That first one with the bucket looked close to hitting the wires, also the other 2 looked like bucket truck ones, did you just need some good ol' exercise?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

The first one is actually was more over the house. The wires were pretty fair away. The other two was before I got my current bucket truck, all I had was a f350 with a telsta lift on it. It was a old telephone company truck, but it worked. I bought it cheap to see if I liked tree work and to see if I could make money in the business. Those last two photos are of the first tree I climbed. It had to be all roped down. House, wires, wires, neighbors house. Glad it was my aunts. It took me two days to cut it down, and a day to clean it up with two people.


----------



## deevo

2treeornot2tree said:


> The first one is actually was more over the house. The wires were pretty fair away. The other two was before I got my current bucket truck, all I had was a f350 with a telsta lift on it. It was a old telephone company truck, but it worked. I bought it cheap to see if I liked tree work and to see if I could make money in the business. Those last two photos are of the first tree I climbed. It had to be all roped down. House, wires, wires, neighbors house. Glad it was my aunts. It took me two days to cut it down, and a day to clean it up with two people.



Cool, thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Nailsbeats

I've got a Pacific Kevlar, Petzl, and a Husky hard hat. Lately I've been running the Husky, probably because it fits like a glove on my big melon, doesn't have the annoying chinstrap, is very light, earmuffs are small and fit perfect for me, and I run the face shield for those suckers that get in your grill, hit the ground and it's perfect for feeding the chipper too.

They are weak and would probably fall off when you need it the most if you fell from a tree, but as long as it can take one good shot I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

*Red Cedar take down*

Less talk, more pics!...lol


----------



## rymancm

Silver maple removal - Fryeburg, ME





White pine removal - Kearsarge, NH





Sugar maple removal - N. Conway, NH


----------



## superjunior

rymancm said:


> Silver maple removal - Fryeburg, ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White pine removal - Kearsarge, NH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar maple removal - N. Conway, NH


 
is everything below your feet in pic 1 dealt with by hand or is there a crane helping out on that job?


----------



## tomtrees58




----------



## Slvrmple72

Tom, just noticed you use the double saw scabbard too. Is that an Elm? I cannot tell.


----------



## Slvrmple72

View attachment 212014


----------



## tree md

Tom, I'd like to come climb for you for a week or two... Just to learn...


----------



## tomtrees58

its black oak i work in bigwood ever day look at my pics tomtrees work pics


----------



## tree MDS

Slvrmple72 said:


> Tom, just noticed you use the double saw scabbard too. Is that an Elm? I cannot tell.



I'm gonna guess Norway maple?


----------



## rymancm

superjunior said:


> is everything below your feet in pic 1 dealt with by hand or is there a crane helping out on that job?



No crane. Everything done by hand.


----------



## superjunior

rymancm said:


> No crane. Everything done by hand.



man the trunk on that silver is huge!


----------



## Slvrmple72

I was thinking more like ridiculous! How old was that Silver? Hundred at least? Hundred and a half? Thanks Tom, Larger pic cleared it up. Do they have Red buds in the fall for next years growth?

I know what you guys mean bout everything by hand...


----------



## treeclimber101

That is one huge silver in that pic , there awful awful trees to work on they chip nice but those big ones are a pain in the ass to trim , seems that you need to climb each leader as a seperate tree because they rarely have a decent center in them that is high enough to get ya out to those tips ....Argggg they are easy to chip though and make alot of good firewood We cut one down in the City OF Camden about 5 years ago and when the grapple grabbed the last 8 ft of trunk

it couldn't even open enough to get a bite at it , then when we picked it, it blew the rotator right outta of it and I had a 36inch bar and couldn't even get half way through it, what a damn fiasco that was ....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> That is one huge silver in that pic , there awful awful trees to work on they chip nice but those big ones are a pain in the ass to trim , seems that you need to climb each leader as a seperate tree because they rarely have a decent center in them that is high enough to get ya out to those tips ....Argggg they are easy to chip though and make alot of good firewood We cut one down in the City OF Camden about 5 years ago and when the grapple grabbed the last 8 ft of trunk
> 
> it couldn't even open enough to get a bite at it , then when we picked it, it blew the rotator right outta of it and I had a 36inch bar and couldn't even get half way through it, what a damn fiasco that was ....



See I thought silver maple sucked as firewood.. I would never consider it "good firewood", but what do I know.


----------



## tree md

Here's a big silver I did a few years back... I'm pretty sure it's a Silver Maple, it might be the Hackberry. We did two silvers and one Hackberry on that job. All picked over the house with a crane.


----------



## tree md

Yeah, yeah, no brain bucket I know but I'm the boss and that's my prerogative.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> See I thought silver maple sucked as firewood.. I would never consider it "good firewood", but what do I know.



I don't why you'd think like that its relatively easy to split whens its not knotty as hell ,and I am burning some as we speak and have burned it and sold it for years .... I mean its no oak but when its dry I love it and its light, kinda good for getting a fire going .... and a tree like that can give ya some nice sized logs which means easy splitting, and besides I know your a oak kinda guy , and its surely not that but its a good" seat filler "..... It would prolly heat a pool dome real nice LOL or maybe a hot dog pit .....


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I don't why you'd think like that its relatively easy to split whens its not knotty as hell ,and I am burning some as we speak and have burned it and sold it for years .... I mean its no oak but when its dry I love it and its light, kinda good for getting a fire going .... and a tree like that can give ya some nice sized logs which means easy splitting, and besides I know your a oak kinda guy , and its surely not that but its a good" seat filler "..... It would prolly heat a pool dome real nice LOL or maybe a hot dog pit .....



Let's just leave the swimming pools out of this, I'm so over it ... I thought we were talking about your Jersey spin on what makes for good firewood..


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Let's just leave the swimming pools out of this, I'm so over it ... I thought we were talking about your Jersey spin on what makes for good firewood..



Can we talk about the fact you are supposed to be hitting that Oak hard as we speak , or is 4knots to windy for climbing today would you like to see me hold my wood in my hands ? I mean its clean bug free and really white , It is perfect , if I showed you my wood you would prolly blush and grab it and scurry off to Conn and wouldn't share it with anyone, you would lock the doors and just watch my wood ......


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Can we talk about the fact you are supposed to be hitting that Oak hard as we speak , or is 4knots to windy for climbing today would you like to see me hold my wood in my hands ? I mean its clean bug free and really white , It is perfect , if I showed you my wood you would prolly blush and grab it and scurry off to Conn and wouldn't share it with anyone, you would lock the doors and just watch my wood ......



Lol. I'm good man. It's only like 22 degrees out there. I have Darkman splitting up some green ash wood (gonna see if it will burn). I have been stacking the other logs with the forks, cleaning up the yard a bit. It's pretty cold just sitting on a machine though, so I'm kinda milking it.. Porks.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol. I'm good man. It's only like 22 degrees out there. I have Darkman splitting up some green ash wood (gonna see if it will burn). I have been stacking the other logs with the forks, cleaning up the yard a bit. It's pretty cold just sitting on a machine though, so I'm kinda milking it.. Porks.



Dark man ..... Seems well just a bit of ........................ Ahh nevermind ...:help:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Dark man ..... Seems well just a bit of ........................ Ahh nevermind ...:help:



His last name is Light, so get your mind out of the gutter Tubbs.


----------



## tree MDS

Anyway... here's a white oak I pruned climbing two or three years ago. It had already been stripped out previously, but I did my best to leave/thin out what I could. Poor tree lost a real nice leader in the storm. I sent Chris up for the damage. I don't prune much, but a tree like this is nice.
View attachment 212042


----------



## rbtree

*Not me and not this year*

Scott finishing a black walnut, gaffless, which we had brushed out together, with the crane


----------



## Slvrmple72

Speaking of Silver MaplesView attachment 212069


----------



## rbtree

*Cowboy Dave wrecking a 40" cottonwood*

Wraptoring up is fun





A fair bit of lowering was needed-- long limbs which needed to be cut out a ways, to clear the house, fence or primaries


----------



## SoiLLclimber

No winners with these, but had to give it a try.
View attachment 212092
View attachment 212093
View attachment 212095


----------



## mikemcC

Here are a couple of a Norway Maple we did a couple weeks ago
View attachment 212111
View attachment 212112


Here is another one of a pin oak we took down it had a deck built around and and was growing right over top of the house
View attachment 212113
View attachment 212114
View attachment 212115


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Did you just flush cut the tree to the deck or did you have to pull up deck boards and cut it lower so they could frame over it. That would be a awsome pic of a stump grinder sitting on the deck grinding that thing.


----------



## mikemcC

2treeornot2tree said:


> Did you just flush cut the tree to the deck or did you have to pull up deck boards and cut it lower so they could frame over it. That would be a awsome pic of a stump grinder sitting on the deck grinding that thing.



We had to pull up the boards and cut it lower, definitely was not fun.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Stump grinder on the deck would have been the winner of the pic of the year. IMO


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Could have cut it up a couple feet off the deck and used it as a table.


----------



## mikemcC

2treeornot2tree said:


> Could have cut it up a couple feet off the deck and used it as a table.



Ha I tried that idea with the homeowner and he didn't want anything to do with that tree anymore!


----------



## superjunior

mikemcC said:


> Ha I tried that idea with the homeowner and he didn't want anything to do with that tree anymore!



ya crawling under the deck with a big saw to make a big cut lying in the dirt is no fun. did a couple of those this season


----------



## ClimbMIT

Raising canopy on water oak. Just a nice pic.


----------



## ClimbMIT

This is cool. Mom and baby flying squirel. I shot this with my i-phone about 2' to 3' away. The mom was starring me down pretty hard while my ground was videoing me just in case it attacked me! Lol


----------



## ClimbMIT

Raising canopy on water oak. Just a nice pic. NORMAL SIZE


----------



## superjunior

ClimbMIT said:


> This is cool. Mom and baby flying squirel. I shot this with my i-phone about 2' to 3' away. The mom was starring me down pretty hard while my ground was videoing me just in case it attacked me! Lol



that is cool. about 4 or 5 years ago I had a bunch of run ins with flying squirels. all in silver maple take downs. haven't seen one since that season


----------



## Shaunbobby

,


----------



## ClimbMIT

Those squirrels were in a sweet gum that was hollowed out in several spots. There were 3 of them actually but one must have fell when I made a cut. We thought it was dead at first. Then 5 minutes later it was trying to jump up the fence and spread its wings. Then my groundie noticed the two behind me that I photoed.


----------



## ClimbMIT

Shaunbobby said:


> ,



Nice shot, how tall was that tree? What species?


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Another from last year.


----------



## tree MDS

That's a cool one mike. I had two porty's and two 200' 9/16 double braids set on opposite sides of that oak I was rigging the other one into yesterday, when I finally got to the last two top cuts, standing at the wishbone, I was gonna notch then both at the same time (one each way) and let em rip as close together as I could cut em... only problem was one line would have gotten tangled. Damn it, maybe next time!! Lol.


----------



## tree MDS

Lets see if this works.. pic my groundy sent me the other day..
View attachment 212576


Edit: I guess it kinda worked, was a little small though. What it was is a wraptor ride... man, all the smack I talked about that thing, and I gotta say, it's a bad mofo!! May I never footlock again! Lol.


----------



## TreeAce

tree MDS said:


> Lets see if this works.. pic my groundy sent me the other day..
> View attachment 212576
> 
> 
> Edit: I guess it kinda worked, was a little small though. What it was is a wraptor ride... man, all the smack I talked about that thing, and I gotta say, it's a bad mofo!! May I never footlock again! Lol.



That good eh? HHhhmmmmm.....


----------



## tree MDS

TreeAce said:


> That good eh? HHhhmmmmm.....



Yeah, and the gay slingshot is badass too, I can hit anything with that puppy already! What's even funnier is I use a taughtline hitch when I get up there! Lol, can't kill all the old school in me yet.. some things just ain't broke yet, so no fixin' there!


----------



## Toddppm

Mike Cantolina said:


> Another from last year.



That's cool, thought you were speedlining those at first.


----------



## Shaunbobby

Hey ClimbMIT,thanks,it was about a 100 to 120 ft spruce


----------



## M.D. Vaden

Well ... when we went for the climbing measure of the tallest pine tree, I got some really nice photos of Will from Ascending the Giants alongside the pine. But I think the best looking shot that day, was of the newspaper photographer standing in the suns rays as we were all getting ready to leave. *2 other attachments* are included under this photo, showing the pine, this being the first of the 3 attachments.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Super cool!!!
Jeff


----------



## Greystoke




----------



## tree md

Nice one Cody!


----------



## superjunior

willow hanger


----------



## TreeAce

Was there ever an official winner?


----------



## squad143

TreeAce said:


> Was there ever an official winner?



I think that we've all been part of some amazing pics and are still here to talk about doing an amazing profession that we (well most of us) love.

That in my books, makes us all winners. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mr. holden wood

View attachment 215627


TreeAce said:


> Was there ever an official winner?



Yes, in his absence I'm drinking a vodka rocks in his honor. Thank you all who participated.


----------



## superjunior

squad143 said:


> That in my books, makes us all winners. :msp_thumbup:


 so someone owes a whole lot of beers yes? :redface:


----------



## tree md

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 215627
> 
> 
> Yes, in his absence I'm drinking a vodka rocks in his honor. Thank you all who participated.



You are such an #######... You remind me so much of... well, me. 


I wanted to post that before the new year but you covered it. I second that emotion.

I don't know why I like you, you are such an A-hole...


----------



## tree md

Just one more, if you'll allow me to piggyback Mr. Holding My Wood... 






BTW, very cool of you. I won't be swapping slobbers with you in a warm shower or anything but I think you finished this thread as a class act.


----------



## sir_nick2

Just a couple i shot from a rec climb today probably not photo of the year material but nice none the least


----------



## sgreanbeans

I found BIGFOOT! Good thing they dont climb trees!


----------



## climber32

I wanted to jump in here...hope im not to late..View attachment 218318
View attachment 218319
View attachment 218320


big cotton wood crane removal.


----------



## climber32

View attachment 218321
View attachment 218322
View attachment 218323
View attachment 218324
View attachment 218325

more..


----------



## climber32

View attachment 218326
and one more big pick. sorry im new to this posting photos thing.


----------



## arborjockey

New Year New Pics .... the big island and oregon opcorn:


----------



## deevo

climber32 said:


> I wanted to jump in here...hope im not to late..View attachment 218318
> View attachment 218319
> View attachment 218320
> 
> 
> big cotton wood crane removal.



Nice job, and welcome to the site. Was the crane in the back round there as a backup?


----------



## tree md

Nice pics all around. Glad to see I'm not the only one wearing Carolinas.


----------



## climber32

thanks for the welcome, yes their was another crane parked on the street. I think he just stopped buy to see how it was going. A little bit about me, I have been cutting for a municipality for about five years or so also doing my own thing on the side, all rope and saddle. I hate working out of a bucket at work. I have been following this site for a little while now you guys all do great work and share allot of knowledge which is great.


----------



## Gerasimek

*last resort*

These white-faced hornets thought they had me outnumbered...


----------



## TreeAce

engaging said:


> These white-faced hornets thought they had me outnumbered...


LOL, I likey. But I gotta know, what exactly are you engaging your enemy with? It looks like several diferent weapons to me. I am just curious.


----------



## superjunior

Gerasimek said:


> These white-faced hornets thought they had me outnumbered...



yikes the little bastages! I assume you found out they were there the hard way?


----------



## Oxman

What arborists see everyday of the year, the customer looking up.

View attachment 218846


This still shot never made it into the video: Ropin - YouTube


----------



## Gerasimek

TreeAce said:


> LOL, I likey. But I gotta know, what exactly are you engaging your enemy with? It looks like several diferent weapons to me. I am just curious.



Those hornets were tearing us up. I mean they were relentless. You couldn't get closer than 30' of that nest or they'd come at you. You can tell from the pic. The photographer was trying to hide behind the tree! I ran out there and they were bouncing off my Kask visor! I let loose with 3 rounds from my semi-auto saiga shotgun then ran like hell! Blew that nest to smithereens!
BTW, this was at a farm in the middle of nowhere so nobody was at risk of catching any stray lead.
Did the trick.
I won.:msp_smile:


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Oxman said:


> What arborists see everyday of the year, the customer looking up.
> 
> View attachment 218846
> 
> 
> This still shot never made it into the video: Ropin - YouTube



How comes you roped everything down on that tree in the video? It looked like you could have just chunked it down without ropes.


----------



## dec4life

Gerasimek said:


> I let loose with 3 rounds from my semi-auto saiga shotgun then ran like hell! Blew that nest to smithereens!
> Did the trick.
> I won.:msp_smile:



Yep, always pack a gun with your saw!


----------



## deevo

Gerasimek said:


> Those hornets were tearing us up. I mean they were relentless. You couldn't get closer than 30' of that nest or they'd come at you. You can tell from the pic. The photographer was trying to hide behind the tree! I ran out there and they were bouncing off my Kask visor! I let loose with 3 rounds from my semi-auto saiga shotgun then ran like hell! Blew that nest to smithereens!
> BTW, this was at a farm in the middle of nowhere so nobody was at risk of catching any stray lead.
> Did the trick.
> I won.:msp_smile:



That's awesome Glenn! We would get arrested for that here! Still would love to do that with my brothers C-8 from work!!! I had more then my share of encounters with Hornets this year! One was in your old truck! They swarmed me till I got to the ground and never got stung once! but I was waving my 200T in circles on the way down!


----------



## Gerasimek

deevo said:


> That's awesome Glenn! We would get arrested for that here! Still would love to do that with my brothers C-8 from work!!! I had more then my share of encounters with Hornets this year! One was in your old truck! They swarmed me till I got to the ground and never got stung once! but I was waving my 200T in circles on the way down!



Encountering bees in the bucket is unpleasant. I usually keep an old pvc raincoat in my truck for bees. Just duct tape the sleeves, flip down the kask visor, and go at it.
Or maybe I could pack my Taurus Judge (shoots .410 shells) while I'm in the bucket. Got me thinking...
I wouldn't reccommend waving the saw around. Have some courage. Bee stings only hurt for a second or two. You're a tree cutter afterall.:msp_wink:


----------



## Oxman

2treeornot2tree said:


> How comes you roped everything down on that tree in the video? It looked like you could have just chunked it down without ropes.



Think control.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

mr. holden wood said:


> View attachment 215627
> 
> 
> Yes, in his absence I'm drinking a vodka rocks in his honor. Thank you all who participated.



very nice after reading the "Help" post and then finding the "Inrememberence of Printice101" post, I was very impessed with the brother hood of professional tree workers on this site,and while reading this post i thought of the pcture of Matt upside down and whas thinking it should be here thanks Mr holden wood

RIP Matt wish I had joined sooner, 
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...35206554_100001328176195_551334_6937995_n-jpg
Paul


----------

